# Algae fix



## Miguelacevedo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi! I'm new to this hobby and have a bunch of algae gathered in my plants and that clear algae on my driftwood, I bought Algae fix cause I thought it was harmless, I added a slightly lesser than instructed dosage to my tank (29 gallon) I only have 3 albino Corries in there right now, will they be alright?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It should be fine but it's only a temporary fix. You have too much light which caused the algae.


----------



## Miguelacevedo (Sep 12, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> It should be fine but it's only a temporary fix. You have too much light which caused the algae.


So will my Corries be alright too? Cause as soon as I put the algaefix in I read the horror stories of peoples fish dying cause of it


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

As long as you follow the instruction.


----------



## Miguelacevedo (Sep 12, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> As long as you follow the instruction.


I've monitored them for a few hours now and they don't have any symptoms like labored breathing or frantic swimming so I believe I'm in the clear, thanks for the help!


----------

